# A agonia do Parque Nacional Tablas de Daimiel em Espanha



## Vince (17 Out 2009 às 03:25)

A zona húmida das Tablas de Daimiel, a mais importante do centro da Península Ibérica, foi declarada parque nacional em 1973 e reserva da biosfera em 1981; trata-se do último representante de um ecossistema denominado tablas fluviais e que resulta das cheias provocadas pelos rios Guadiana e Gigüela numa planície quase plana. Entre as muitas espécies animais que ali vivem ou que por ali passam nas suas rotas de migração, com especial destaque para as aves, contam-se patos, garças, garças reais e garças imperiais, cegonhas, abelharucos e martins-pescadores, javalis, raposas, coelhos, lontras e ouriços http://biztravels-monuments.net/biztravels/monuments.php?id=328&lg=pt



> *Espanha: Fogos subterrâneos, mais recente ameaça para o Parque das Tablas de Daimiel*
> Os danos causados pela seca, desvio de água e mais recentemente fogos subterrâneos - depois de quatro anos de falta de humidade - estão a causar danos irreversíveis no Parque das Tablas de Daimiel (Espanha), Património da Biodiversidade.
> 
> Os antigos lagos e pântanos do parque - e a flora e fauna a eles associados - praticamente desapareceu e hoje esta zona protegida, próximo de Ciudad Real (a sul de Madrid), está seca e em risco de desaparecer.
> ...






> *SOS Tablas de Daimiel: águas do Tejo e Guadiana vão alagar o parque*
> O Governo espanhol vai realizar em Janeiro um transvase de água entre o Tejo e o Guadiana para poder alagar o Parque Tablas de Daimiel (Ciudad Real), uma Reserva de Biodiversidade, e combater fogos subterrâneos na zona.
> http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/27859-sos-tablas-daimiel-aguas-do-tejo-e-guadiana-vao-alagar-o-parque






> *Plan para salvar las Tablas de Daimiel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *El hombre que pescaba cangrejos en Daimiel*
> Julio Escuderos, memoria del humedal manchego, pena el desastre ecológico
> 
> 
> ...





> *El incendio de turbas en Las Tablas avanza lentamente por debajo de la tierra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

